

Tesla Falls After Missing Analyst’s Estimate for Sales - agnuku
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-11-05/tesla-posts-third-quarterly-profit-on-model-s-sedan-sales-boost

======
outericky
Perhaps the analyst was wrong...

All this smells like the powers that be have had enough of this new fangled
technology. Time to shut it down.

~~~
anigbrowl
Nobody's shutting anything down. It's just a price adjustment reflecting new
information which has lowered expectations.

